# Weekly competition 2012-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R U2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 U'
*2. *U2 F2 R U' F2 U R' U F'
*3. *U2 R2 U' F' U' F' U R2 F2
*4. *R' F R U F' U2 R F2 R'
*5. *F' U F R' F R2 F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 R F2 R2 F U' B L
*2. *U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 U' B L U F' R D' F' D B D F2
*3. *R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D R F' U2 R' F' U B' L B' D2
*4. *F2 U2 L B2 U2 B' U R' D' R' F U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F B2 D2 F'
*5. *R2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F D' U' R' B' L D2 F' D2 B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw D Fw' R2 B Fw' L2 R' D B L B F Uw' U F2 D Uw' Rw B F2 L2 Rw R' D' R' Fw2 Uw2 R B R2 U2 B' Fw F' Uw2 F R Fw2 U'
*2. *B' L2 R B' Uw' B' D' Uw' F' L' D' Fw R' B' L Rw2 R Uw2 B D2 B L D B2 D' Fw U' L2 Uw U2 R2 Fw' D Rw' D' U B2 Uw' L2 U2
*3. *Uw R' D' B2 Fw2 Uw B2 Uw' B2 L Rw2 D' Uw2 R F' R2 D F Uw Fw' Rw' D2 U Fw R B2 Fw L D2 U B2 L R' U2 Fw U2 F Uw' F R'
*4. *Rw F' D F' R2 F2 Uw' Rw' Uw Fw' Rw' R' F2 Uw2 B Rw' B L R' D' L R B L' B' Fw F D U' L' B2 Fw F' U2 L Rw U' L R Uw2
*5. *U Rw2 U L' U2 L' F Uw' L2 R' D2 B' F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L Rw B2 D Uw U2 R F Rw U2 Rw' D F' Uw B Uw2 F' D' Uw2 U L' F' D Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw B D' Uw B' Bw2 D2 L' Rw2 U2 B' Bw' U' Lw2 Dw2 R Bw' F' D2 Dw Uw U Rw Dw2 Uw2 B2 F2 Lw R2 U Rw' R2 B2 D' Uw' U B Bw F Uw' U R2 Uw L2 R2 Bw2 D Rw' D' L' R F' D2 U' R2 D2 Lw2 Rw' Fw Uw'
*2. *Dw2 L' F' Lw' U2 Lw2 D2 U2 Fw' F Uw Rw' R Fw' Uw Lw2 R' U2 R2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' Dw' Uw' B2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw Fw F U' Rw' Dw R2 B' D' L Lw2 Rw Dw R2 Dw Bw U2 F D' U2 L B' Bw2 U2 Fw U2 Bw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' Bw Lw'
*3. *B Bw Lw2 R2 D Bw' Dw2 Lw' Dw' B Fw' D' Dw B' Bw' Fw' Lw Uw' Rw Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 F Uw Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L B' F' Lw D' Dw' U2 Bw Fw Lw' B R' D' L R' Dw U' L B' F' Lw2 Bw Fw' F' U2 Fw' Lw2 Dw' B'
*4. *D B' R' D U' Bw' D Bw' R' Fw D F2 Lw2 U Fw U F' Lw' Dw Uw' B Dw2 Lw2 F Lw' Dw B' F2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw F' D Uw Bw' D Rw' F L2 R Bw D2 Uw' L2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 R' F2 L R' Uw' R2 F' U2 F2 Rw' B2 Fw
*5. *U2 R2 Dw' F' Dw' B2 D2 Uw Fw2 Uw R2 Uw' B2 F2 Lw' Dw' Lw' Fw' Dw2 U Bw' Fw' F L Rw R Dw2 U2 Bw' Dw' L Uw U Lw' B' Lw2 Fw' R' Uw2 Lw2 Rw' D2 Dw Bw' U2 Bw Dw Lw' Dw' F2 R2 B' F' R2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 L D2 Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U B 3U2 2F D2 2B2 D' 3U2 F' 3U2 2B L 3R' R 3U2 2F' R' 2U' B' 3F2 2U' F2 3R R D' 3U 3R 3U' 3F 2F' U' 2F 2U' B2 3F2 2L2 2R2 2B2 F' U' 2F2 D B' 2B 2F' 3R2 2R2 R' 3U 2F2 R F2 L2 F' 2D 2L' B 3F2 2F2 3U' 2U2 3R2 2B 2F2 2U' 3R' F 2L2 R' D2
*2. *3U2 2U2 L2 2F' 2U L' 2B2 F D' 3U2 F L' 2L B' 2B2 L2 R' 2D' 3R' 2F' 2U2 3R2 2B2 U2 3F2 F 3U' U' 2F2 F' L2 R 2B' 2F2 D' 2D2 3U' 2U 3R 3F' L' 2D2 3R2 B 2B2 2F' 2U R' 2U2 B 2B2 D2 U 2F F' L2 D2 2L 2F D2 2B' 2F' 3U' F R 2B 3F' 2L2 3R2 2U'
*3. *2L' F2 L 2L2 D' 3R 2R2 2D2 R2 3U2 3R2 R2 D2 2D 2R' 2F 2R2 3F2 3R 2F 2R2 3F' D 2D' L' D 2B2 2F 2U2 R 3F 2R' B 2D' 2L2 2U' 2F2 2D2 2F L2 3R2 2U F' 2R' B2 2R2 2D L 3F R' 2B' 3R' B 2F 2R2 U' R' D2 2U 2B 2F' R' 2U' U R B 2F U2 2B2 2D
*4. *R2 U' 2L' D 3R2 R2 B2 2B 2F2 L 2L2 R' B' 3F' 3U B 2U B2 L' 2L' 3R 3U' F' L 2U' U' 3R 2R' 2B' 2L2 D 2L 2R2 2D' U' F2 R2 2B D 2L2 3F2 D L' 3F 2L' 3R2 2D2 2L 2D 3F' F U' B' 3F 2D 2R2 3U' F2 3R' 2R 2U' 2F' L2 3U2 F2 D 3U' 3R' 2U' 2R2
*5. *U L' 3R' 2R 3U' B2 D2 2F L2 R U 2R2 2F D2 2B2 3R' 2B F' 3U2 L2 3R R D2 B' 3F' 2L2 3R 2R' F2 3U 2U L2 2L2 3U2 2R2 2U 2B' D' 2D U' L 3R2 2R2 3F2 R' F 2L2 2D' 2B' 2U2 2F' 2L2 D' 3R2 F 3R2 B' F2 2U2 L2 2R D 2R2 F U2 F 3R2 2R 3F' 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 2R2 D' B' 3R2 D 2D F2 3U R' F 3L' R' 2B2 3B2 2F2 L 3L' 3R2 2R2 2U 2L' 2R' 2D 3U2 3B L' 2D 3U2 2R 2B 3F 2D' 2U 3R2 2F2 R 2B2 2F2 F' L' D2 3U L R2 B2 3B2 3D' 2U 2L 3D2 3U2 2F D2 2D 3U2 U2 B' D2 B' 2L2 R 2F2 2L2 2U' 2R 3F D 3D' 3L' 2F2 L' 2R 2D' 2F2 2D' 3D 3U 2U' 3R 3U' R2 D 2R 2D' 2U2 B2 D' 3F F' D U 3B L' 2L' 3L 3R' 2U 2L' 3F'
*2. *L' F L2 2R 3B' F' U L2 B2 3D 2B2 D 2B' L 2L' 2R 3U' L 3R 2R R' 3F2 U2 F' 3U' 3B L 3R2 3B 3U2 3F2 L2 2B2 F2 3D 3L 3U2 3B2 3U' U' L' 3L' D' 2D' 3D 2U2 U' 2L2 3L2 2R F 2L2 D 3B' 2R 3F2 D2 3U' 3R' 3F F 3D' 3U2 B' 2L' R' 2U R' 2F2 2D2 3U B 2B2 3L2 3B 2F' 2U2 2F F L 3U 2B 2D F D 2B2 3R' U' L 3R 2B2 U' 2F 2U2 3F' F' 3U2 3R U2 3R'
*3. *2L' 3D F L 2R2 2B L 3D2 3U' 3L' 2B' 3B' D2 3F 2F L 3B 3F' 2F' D' 2D' F 3L2 U2 2L2 2R 2B' 3R' 2F' 2U2 3R2 B2 3R2 B2 D' 3F 3L' 2B D' R' F2 3L B 3B2 3D2 U2 2R2 2F D' 2B L 3U 2B 2D' 3D' 2B' 3B 2D 2L 3L2 2B 3F 2F 3R' 3U2 3L' R2 3F' 3R' 2D 2L 3D' 3R R' F2 3R 2F2 F 3D 3U 3F' 2D' 3D2 3L2 3U' L' 2L' R 3D B2 3U' 2R' 3F2 3L 2D2 2F F' 2U 3B' 2L'
*4. *D U B' 2B' 3F2 2F' F2 3D' 2U' 3L 3D L' 3L D B2 2B' 3F' U2 L 3L' R 2F L2 2D2 3R 2R' R' B' 2F 2D2 L2 U2 B' 2D' B' 2R2 3U B2 3B2 3U' 2F 3L2 F2 D2 3D2 3U' 3L2 2U' 3B F' L' 2R 3B' 3D 2U2 2R2 2U 3R' B 2B' 2F 3R2 2F' D 2B U F2 3U' 2F F2 L D' 2D2 3F 2F' 2U' 2F 3L2 B' D 2R2 F2 3U 2U U' 2F 2L 3U 3B' 3D' 3U' 2B 3L2 3B 2L F2 2U R2 D' 2D
*5. *3L' 3R2 F2 3R' 2D2 B2 3F 3R 2U 3B U F' 2U' 2B 3B' F' 3D 2B2 F L 2L 3L2 3B' R2 D' 2U2 F' 3R' R B' 2D 3U' 3B 2R 2D2 2L' R2 3D2 3U' 2B2 3B 2F2 L2 2L2 3B2 3U2 R2 3F2 3D' B' L' 2B 2R' 3F2 3D 2F U 2F2 L2 2F2 2R' U' 2F2 D 2F 2D2 2L' B 3D' L2 F' 2L 3L' D2 3U2 U' L D2 3F2 3U 2U2 B' 2L2 B 3F' 2F 3L2 3R' D' L 3F' 3R 2R' 3D 2B2 3B' 2D' 3R' 2R2 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 U' F2 U' R' F U2 F2
*2. *F2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U F2 U
*3. *R' U' R' U2 F R' U2 F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B R D L2 B F2 D' R U2
*2. *D2 U2 R D2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F' D F2 R F2 U R2 F2 R2
*3. *U2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 L' F' L U F' D2 B' F2 U2 R' D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 F2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 L' Rw R' D2 Uw2 U' L Fw Uw Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 B Fw R' D B F2 R2 Uw2 B' D2 L U2 L Fw' Uw L' F Uw2 B' Fw
*2. *Uw' U Fw' L Rw2 R' F' U2 F' L B Rw2 Uw' R' B2 F R U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' L' U' Rw2 B Uw' U' B2 D' B' Fw F Rw2 Uw' F2 L2 Fw2 D2
*3. *F' R Fw F' D U L2 D2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B Fw F' L2 R F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 U' B' Rw' U L' Rw' B Rw R2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw' L' D2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Fw' Rw D2 U' B D' Uw2 R U Fw' Uw2 L Rw B Lw' D2 F' Dw' Uw' R' U' Bw2 Fw' F' Uw' B' F Uw2 F2 Uw2 U L Lw' Rw R2 B2 Rw2 U2 L' Rw R Fw Lw D U2 Lw' R Dw2 L2 Rw2 R D2 U2 Bw' L F Uw B2 Fw2
*2. *B2 Fw2 F2 U Fw2 L Bw2 Fw' L2 D2 Lw Bw2 L2 Rw2 R2 F2 Lw' R Uw2 B2 D' F L2 R Uw2 U' Rw' B' Fw2 Uw B2 Bw Uw2 Fw R' F2 D' Bw' D Bw Dw' Uw2 Lw' R Dw' B' Bw2 L B2 Lw B D Dw2 Lw' D' U2 B2 Lw' Rw' B'
*3. *D Uw Lw' Uw2 Rw B Bw2 F' L2 F' D' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw' L2 R' Uw2 U L' Uw2 U' B' Fw2 U2 Lw' Uw' Rw' R' U2 B' R Fw Rw' Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' L Dw2 Rw F Uw2 B F2 D2 L B' Lw Fw2 F2 L2 Rw' Dw2 Lw D B R2 F D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 2D2 2B' 3F2 2D2 3U2 2U2 U 2F' 2L2 D 3R2 R2 B2 2B F' 3R2 2R' R' 2D' 2U2 U' 2B 2F2 3R' 2R2 2F2 2L B2 3R' 2U2 L' B' 3F2 2L B U 2F2 D B2 3F' 3U2 2L' 3R R B2 D 2D' 2B D 3R2 2R R2 3F2 2F' 2U 2F 3R' 2B 3U 2R2 3F2 2F U' 2L' 2R 2U2 2L2 2D' R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' 3R 2R D' 3D' 3B 3U 3B F 2D 3L' D2 3F 3U' B2 2F' 2U2 2R 3B' R2 2F U R2 2D2 3F' 2L 3F2 2F L' B' 3F2 U2 L2 3L' B 3F L 2R2 2B' 3L B' D 3L 2R B' 2F L2 U2 2F D2 2L2 3R2 2D2 3R2 B' 3F2 L 3L 2B' 2D 2F 3R' D' 2B 2L' 2R2 F2 U2 3F' 2F F R F' 2D2 3D B2 2F' D2 3D2 B F L2 3L' B2 L' 3D2 U' 3F2 3U 3F2 U 2L' R 2U2 L2 3R R F2 2U R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F' D2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 U F2 R' D2 R2 B' R2 B' D L'
*2. *U' F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 U' B2 R B2 F U2 B D L R2 D2 F'
*3. *B2 L' D B' D L2 F2 D R U2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U2
*4. *R F L D' L D R2 D F U' F2 R2 U2 D' B2 L2 D R2 F2 U'
*5. *L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 D' L' D2 R B R B D' U2 B2
*6. *U F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 F' D' L' F R2 B D R B' F
*7. *U2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 B' D' B' L D2 U2 B R2 U' L'
*8. *R2 D' L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F L2 R' D2 B2 R2 U R B' U2 R'
*9. *R2 D2 F D2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' F D' L D' F U F U2 R2 D' F'
*10. *R2 L' D B U R U L U2 F D B2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2
*11. *U D' B D' B D2 L2 D F B2 R B2 R B2 L U2 D2 L D2 L'
*12. *D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 U' F' L2 R2 U2 B R D
*13. *U2 L2 B F R2 D2 R2 F U2 F' L2 U R' U R2 B' L B U2 R
*14. *R2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 D2 L' U2 B' R' D F' D L F' L'
*15. *U' R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 B' U L R B' D2 L2 B2 D2 U
*16. *U' L2 F2 L' D B U2 F U' R U F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U2 R2 F2
*17. *L2 B' D2 F' D2 F' R2 F D2 F2 R2 D L D' L' U L U' L U2
*18. *B' R2 D2 B R2 F L2 U2 B F2 U R' U R' F R D U2
*19. *B' R2 D2 U2 B R2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 B R2 F2 D' L' U F2 L2
*20. *U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R' B' F2 R B' U2 B2 R' D L
*21. *F B R' L2 D B2 L U R' B2 U2 B2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U'
*22. *F L2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 B2 F' R D' R' F' R F' L' D F2 L2
*23. *L' U B R U' L' U' F' D' L' B R2 U2 F' D2 B R2 L2 B2 U2 L2
*24. *F D2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 B' F2 D2 F2 U B' L' F' U' L' D L' R2 U'
*25. *B2 D' U' B2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U' F' L' B D' B L' B R' D' F2 R2
*26. *F' R2 L B' R' D R D' F' L2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' R2
*27. *B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 L B2 F R2 D' U B U' R D R'
*28. *B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' L' U2 B U2 L2 U' R2 U2 R
*29. *B2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 L U2 R U2 F' L2 D U2 B2 D' F' R' D F'
*30. *F2 D L2 D2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L D2 R B2 D2 U' L' B D' F
*31. *B2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 R F R2 D2 R2 D' B' U R D'
*32. *D' R2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B U' F2 R' F2 U B R2 D' R'
*33. *D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U L2 R' U' F' R' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 U
*34. *B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L' F2 D2 B U B L' B' D' F
*35. *U L B' D' B2 U F R' D B U2 B2 U2 R' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2
*36. *L2 F2 D U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 F' L' B' D R F2 R2 U' F U'
*37. *B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' F D B' L D U F2 R' F
*38. *L2 D2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B D R2 D' F L2 R F' L2 D' L'
*39. *B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B D2 F' D' U2 F' L2 R' B'
*40. *F2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L R' U' L2 B' R2 F' L2 D R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 F D2 L2 R' F2 L B' F2 U' L'
*2. *R F' D B2 D2 L D B' U F2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2
*3. *L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U' L' U' F' R F' U2 F' L F2 D'
*4. *R D F2 U F2 R' U' L D R2 F U2 F L2 D2 B D2 B' R2 L2
*5. *D F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R' D' B2 R B' D2 R U L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 R' D B L F D2 U2 R B2 R2
*2. *R2 B2 L2 B L2 R2 F L2 F R2 F D B2 U2 L' R U' B U2 F2 L'
*3. *D U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 U R2 D R2 B' L' D' U' B' L2 U2 B2 R' U2
*4. *L2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' D' L R D' B L' F2 U'
*5. *F2 D U L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 L' F' U2 L2 D2 U L F' L U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 R' L' U B D2 B' D' F D F2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D
*2. *B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F L' F D L U2 B R' D' U
*3. *L2 U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 B D2 B2 F' D' U L U F U R B U2 F'
*4. *R B' R' D' F' R2 U B' L' U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U B2 D'
*5. *B2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 L B2 L' R' U2 F R' B' R' D' U F' D B' F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B D2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 L D' B' F U B2 R U L' U B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R' F U' F R U R
*3. *D' U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U2 B D2 L' U L B' F L' D U
*4. *Rw' Fw F' L' Uw2 L2 U B' L' Rw' D' Uw2 F2 Rw R' Fw' F' R' F' D' L2 B' D2 B' Fw Uw' U2 Rw' R U' R2 Uw U L Uw Rw' U2 B R' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F U R2 F' R F' R U R'
*3. *B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 U L' U L2 U2 R2 B R' D R2
*4. *L' F2 U Fw' L' F Rw2 U' L Fw' Rw B' Rw D F Uw L R Fw2 F Uw U2 R2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw' U' Rw2 F L D R2 B2 Rw' F' Uw2 U B2 F2
*5. *Dw F' Lw2 Bw Lw2 Dw F Lw' F' R Dw' U Bw L2 R B' U L' Dw' Uw Fw' U R2 Dw' R F' R Uw L Uw U2 B2 L2 B' D2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 B' Rw B' U R Fw' F Dw' U2 Lw Dw' Bw Fw' Rw' D2 L Lw B' Lw D' Uw2 Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R B' L B L U' l' r' b' u'
*2. *R L' B' U R' L R B' l r u
*3. *B R B U B U' R' B' l' b'
*4. *U' L' B L R B' R U' R b u
*5. *B U' B L U' L B' U u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 6)
*2. *(1, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 5) / (-2, -4) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (6, 5)
*4. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (3, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) / (-2, 6)
*5. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (6, 0) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D L' U' L R' D' U D'
*2. *R' D' L' D' L R' D L' U'
*3. *U' D L' R' L' R U L
*4. *U R L' U' D U' R'
*5. *R' L' U' D' R D' L D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion with this week's scrambles; things got a little messed up when we added extra scrambles for multiBLD last week. These should now agree with the ones on Odder's website. Unfortunately, the scrambles have been changed (and lost) since the original ones on Odder's website, so if you use those original scrambles, you will be using different scrambles from everyone else. Hopefully no one did the fewest moves solve against that old scramble; if so, it will be hard to follow unless you include the scramble.


----------



## Attila (Sep 25, 2012)

FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler



F’ D B R U2 L’ B2 L2 D’ U F B’ D F2 B2 U’ F’ L2 D2 R’ U D’ F D2 L’ D2 R2
F’ D B orient corners, and 3 edges,
U2 L’ B2 L2 all corners – 4 moves,
D’ U more 2 edges,
F B’ D F2 B2 U’ more 1 edge,
F’ L2 D2 R’ U D’ F D2 L’ D2 R2 L6E.


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 25, 2012)

*2x2x2*: (8.55), 6.96, 6.66, (6.27), 6.29 = *6.64*
*3x3x3*: 20.05, 20.72, (19.72), (22.97), 20.85 = *20.54*
*4x4x4*: 1:23.74, 1:25.59, (1:38.41), 1:20.27, (1:18.24) = *1:23.20*
*5x5x5*: 2:35.40, (2:23.71), (2:38.27), 2:30.89, 2:37.76 = *2:34.68*
*6x6x6*: (4:49.39), (5:38.16), 5:27.67, 5:14.81, 5:12.66 = *5:18.38*
*7x7x7*: 8:06.41, 8:08.09, 8:12.32, (8:28.88), (7:34.93) = *8:08.94*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:03.52*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:49.42*
*Megaminx*: (2:37.48), (3;14.98), 3:03.75, 2:59.50, 2:55.25 = *2:59.50*
*Pyraminx*: (15.81), 11.27, (4.07), 11.99, 15.78 = *13.01*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 44.27, 46.45, (38.74), (54.40), 48.44 = *46.38*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *52*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 48.98, DNF, DNF = *48.98*


----------



## khoavo12 (Sep 26, 2012)

3x3x3 *20.39*

(17.21), 23.51, 17.77, (24.05), 19.89 

current avg5: 20.39 (σ = 2.90)

4x4x4 *2:05.32*

σ: 20.60

2:17.72, 1:47.70, 2:10.54, (2:23.13), (1:43.77)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry for the confusion with this week's scrambles; things got a little messed up when we added extra scrambles for multiBLD last week. These should now agree with the ones on Odder's website. Unfortunately, the scrambles have been changed (and lost) since the original ones on Odder's website, so if you use those original scrambles, you will be using different scrambles from everyone else. Hopefully no one did the fewest moves solve against that old scramble; if so, it will be hard to follow unless you include the scramble.



Just in case someone wonders, I have removed all my solves/results from Tuesday morning. (good and bad)


----------



## anshuman (Sep 26, 2012)

i did not understand...
how can i take part in this competition?
can i just solve it at home and post my timing?
but some people might cheat that way...
how can i take part?


----------



## vd (Sep 26, 2012)

3x3x3: 18.60, (22.95), (13.42), 20.85, 15.86 = 18.44
3x3x3BLD: 50.97, 59.49, DNF = 50.97


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2012)

anshuman said:


> i did not understand...
> how can i take part in this competition?
> can i just solve it at home and post my timing?
> but some people might cheat that way...
> how can i take part?



Yes, just solve at home and post your times. Best to use the website for posting times, listed towards the beginning of the first post of the thread.

As for cheating, we can't really do anything to stop it, but we hope people will be sensible enough not to cheat. In really blatant cases of cheating, we will step in and put a stop to it. But we hope people won't make us do that - why would anyone cheat when there are no actual prizes anyway? My humble request to everyone - please don't cheat!


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 26, 2012)

3x3 average of 5 - 27.9
(24.22)
(33.09)
28.4
24.95
30.35


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 26, 2012)

anshuman said:


> i did not understand...
> how can i take part in this competition?
> can i just solve it at home and post my timing?
> but some people might cheat that way...
> how can i take part?



It is just like Mike says. Just compete, for that matter mostly against yourself
(from week to week perhaps). What would really be the point of cheating?
Even if noone else knew you yourself would know. You could not fool yourself
that you are better than you are.


----------



## Sakoleg (Sep 27, 2012)

*2x2x2: 15.30*
15.62, (16.47), 16.19, 14.08, (13.02)
*3x3x3: 28.65*
28.77, 30.78, 26.39, (30.90), (25.02)
*4x4x4: 1:38.04*
1:33.73, 1:39.41, (1:27.94), (1:47.81), 1:40.98
*5x5x5: 3:45.63*
3:54.17, 3:54.91, (3:57.71), (3:26.08), 3:27.82
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 51.24*
1:10.60, 1:16.22, 51.24
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: 2:08.58*
2:38.01, 2:08.58, DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:*
DNF, DNF, 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:57.09*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:59.61*


----------



## Czery (Sep 29, 2012)

*Square-1*: 19.45, 19.23, 24.82, 25.04, 24.13 = *22.80*


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Sep 30, 2012)

*2x2:*2.83,3.16,3.27,4.43,4.44 = *3.62*
*3x3:*12.50,8.90,10.13,9.11,8.72 = *9.38*
*4x4:*40.63,40.22,45.53,38.61,46.30 = *42.13*
*5x5:*1:19.96,1:15.34,1:15.30,1:10.28,1:14.03 = *1:14.89*
*7x7:*4:38.91,4:54.97,4:33.05,5:28.50,5:09.27 = *4:54.38*
*OH:*16.11,12.81,12.06,11.50,16.16 = *13.66*
*234relay:**1:06.61*
*2345relay:**2:18.69*
*pyraminx:*11.13,13.55,5.18,4.80,7.93 = *8.08*


----------



## Zaterlord (Sep 30, 2012)

3x3x3OH: 39.04, 47.23, 41.88, 32.86, 37.86 = 39.59
Megaminx: 3:19.96, 4:47.12, 4:10.88, 4:20.51, 4:03.84 = 4:11.74

I'm so slow on megaminx


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 1, 2012)

2x2: 2.75, 3.10, 3.21, 1.66, 3.66 = 3.02
3x3: 10.11, 9.88, 10.95, 8.56, 9.21 = 9.73
4x4: 49.69, 46.04, 38.33, 46.64, 51.67 = 47.46
5x5: 1:24.08, 1:36.20, 1:26.24, 1:27.14, 1:25.73 = 1:26.37
6x6: 2:39.82, 2:37.85, 2:46.01, 2:53.85, 2:53.50 = 2:46.44
7x7: 4:47.74, 4:57.40, 5:04.39, 5:02.90, 4:53.84 = 4:58.05
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD: 15:31.68, 
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH:
3x3 WF:
Clock:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx:
Square-1:

FMC:


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 1, 2012)

*2x2* - 9.60, (12.59), 8.42, 11.08, (7.41) = *9.70*
*3x3* - 27.25, (25.13), 31.13, 28.30, (31.45) = *28.89*
*PyraMinx* - 17.86, (14.90), (37.13), 19.57, 20.21 = *19.21*


----------



## calebcole203 (Oct 1, 2012)

3x3: 32.44, (35.64), 31.54, (31.46), 33.23 = 32.40
OH: 1:06.31, 1:02.40, 1:15.15, (55.28), (1:25.35) = 1:07.95
WF: (DNF), 3:13.70, 3:10.06, (2:38.04), 3:41.78 = 3:21.85
FMC: 46 HTM


Spoiler



D2 B' U2 D' R B2 L' B' F' U' B2 x y'
R U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R
y L' U L U' L' U2 L
U F U'
L' F' L U' L' F L U'
L' F' L U L' F L U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2012)

Results: congrats to Mike, mycube and KCuber

*2x2x2*(31)

 3.02 SimonWestlund
 3.13 CuberMan
 3.26 Andrejon
 3.48 Lapinsavant
 3.55 Maxelino
 3.62 The Rubik Mai
 3.83 Odder
 3.97 mycube
 3.98 henrik
 4.55 zaki
 4.63 mrpotatoman14
 4.72 riley
 4.85 KCuber
 5.09 brandbest1
 5.21 Andri Maulana
 5.36 FinnGamer
 5.42 pwnAge
 5.68 bryson azzopard
 5.85 BlueDevil
 6.10 AndersB
 6.64 FaLoL
 6.81 rona3
 7.00 Alcuber
 7.35 Mike Hughey
 8.22 Kenneth Svendson
 8.52 Mikel
 8.65 scylla
 9.70 DuffyEdge
 11.58 hfsdo
 14.68 MatsBergsten
 15.30 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 *(36)

 9.38 The Rubik Mai
 9.73 SimonWestlund
 10.35 CuberMan
 10.69 KCuber
 11.62 riley
 12.16 Odder
 12.93 Lapinsavant
 13.01 Hendry cahyadi
 13.50 zaki
 13.55 Andri Maulana
 13.83 mycube
 14.34 pwnAge
 14.63 BlueDevil
 14.64 henrik
 14.75 Andrejon
 16.00 AndersB
 16.58 Divineskulls
 16.91 FinnGamer
 17.03 Mikel
 17.92 bryson azzopard
 17.99 Kenneth Svendson
 18.44 vd
 18.79 brandbest1
 20.01 scylla
 20.54 FaLoL
 20.92 Perff
 21.32 rona3
 23.09 Mike Hughey
 24.81 ickathu
 27.05 Alcuber
 28.15 MichaelErskine
 28.65 Sakoleg
 28.75 hfsdo
 28.89 DuffyEdge
 32.40 calebcole203
 36.94 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 38.88 KCuber
 42.13 The Rubik Mai
 47.46 SimonWestlund
 49.07 zaki
 49.84 Hendry cahyadi
 55.20 mycube
 57.75 Andri Maulana
 1:05.68 riley
 1:06.17 Maxelino
 1:06.87 Lapinsavant
 1:06.99 FinnGamer
 1:07.75 bryson azzopard
 1:12.53 AndersB
 1:16.16 pwnAge
 1:17.63 BlueDevil
 1:23.20 FaLoL
 1:36.31 Mike Hughey
 1:38.04 Sakoleg
 1:42.78 Mikel
 1:45.64 rona3
 2:05.32 khoavo12
 2:42.30 MatsBergsten
 2:50.72 scylla
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:14.89 The Rubik Mai
 1:26.37 SimonWestlund
 1:29.19 KCuber
 1:31.00 zaki
 1:35.54 Hendry cahyadi
 1:45.40 mycube
 1:52.93 Andri Maulana
 1:57.16 riley
 2:03.14 Lapinsavant
 2:13.08 AndersB
 2:16.22 bryson azzopard
 2:25.27 FinnGamer
 2:25.28 Mike Hughey
 2:34.68 FaLoL
 3:01.81 rona3
 3:12.26 Mikel
 3:45.63 Sakoleg
 3:54.19 MichaelErskine
 4:24.92 BlueDevil
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:46.44 SimonWestlund
 3:00.01 KCuber
 3:15.86 zaki
 3:17.26 mycube
 4:11.26 bryson azzopard
 4:32.02 Mike Hughey
 5:18.38 FaLoL
 7:01.37 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mikel
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:53.27 mycube
 4:54.38 The Rubik Mai
 4:55.03 KCuber
 4:55.24 zaki
 4:58.05 SimonWestlund
 6:35.40 bryson azzopard
 7:18.95 Mike Hughey
 8:08.94 FaLoL
12:09.71 MichaelErskine
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 13.66 The Rubik Mai
 17.14 KCuber
 17.88 CuberMan
 19.03 Odder
 19.52 henrik
 20.09 cubeflip
 21.01 pwnAge
 25.19 mycube
 26.10 Lapinsavant
 27.16 riley
 27.96 Andri Maulana
 28.30 AndersB
 36.48 bryson azzopard
 37.59 Kenneth Svendson
 39.59 Zaterlord
 42.80 Mikel
 46.28 Mike Hughey
 46.39 FaLoL
 47.57 rona3
 48.31 ickathu
 53.74 FinnGamer
 1:07.95 calebcole203
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 39.10 henrik
 1:06.84 Kenneth Svendson
 1:16.83 Andri Maulana
 1:51.35 Mike Hughey
 3:20.30 Mikel
 3:21.85 calebcole203
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 23.82 Odder
 24.92 Mike Hughey
  25.05 Andri Maulana
 25.42 riley
 26.03 mycube
 28.16 Mikel
 28.73 Maxelino
 28.80 Lapinsavant
 39.06 MatsBergsten
 48.69 bryson azzopard
 48.98 FaLoL
 49.72 scylla
 51.24 Sakoleg
 1:00.52 AndersB
 DNF KCuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 50.97 vd
 1:08.27 Mike Hughey
 1:15.30 riley
 1:22.27 Andri Maulana
 2:08.58 Sakoleg
 2:15.72 BlueDevil
 2:23.53 mycube
 2:36.40 ickathu
 2:39.75 Mikel
 2:57.52 scylla
 5:06.42 MeshuggahX
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF brandbest1
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:43.08 Mike Hughey
16:02.34 Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Sakoleg
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:24.99 Mike Hughey
15:31.68 SimonWestlund
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

27:57.52 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

6/8 (30:07)  Mike Hughey
5/6 (36:23)  Hendry cahyadi
3/3 (15:41)  mycube
0/0 ( 1:00)  riley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 39.53 Muhammad Jihan
 1:03.66 Mike Hughey
 1:32.49 KCuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:04.31 KCuber
 1:06.61 The Rubik Mai
 1:12.52 zaki
 1:18.40 Andri Maulana
 1:18.66 mycube
 1:32.78 riley
 1:44.47 Mikel
 1:50.05 bryson azzopard
 1:55.19 BlueDevil
 1:55.61 FinnGamer
 2:00.97 Mike Hughey
 2:03.52 FaLoL
 2:05.08 rona3
 2:57.09 Sakoleg
 3:34.54 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:18.69 The Rubik Mai
 2:43.06 zaki
 2:45.24 KCuber
 3:21.02 mycube
 3:53.85 riley
 4:28.83 FinnGamer
 4:41.80 bryson azzopard
 4:49.42 FaLoL
 4:55.59 Mikel
 5:07.52 Mike Hughey
 5:36.98 rona3
 5:59.61 Sakoleg
*Magic*(6)

 0.98 Andri Maulana
 1.06 antoineccantin
 1.21 Mikel
 1.21 bryson azzopard
 2.03 Mike Hughey
 DNF Kamil Fiedoruk
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.08 antoineccantin
 2.09 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.64 Andri Maulana
 2.95 Mikel
 3.18 bryson azzopard
 3.64 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(2)

 16.45 KCuber
 16.57 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(7)

 10.32 Andrejon
 11.56 Perff
 15.62 henrik
 18.85 Mike Hughey
 33.77 bryson azzopard
 DNF Andri Maulana
 DNF Mikel
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.95 Kamil Fiedoruk
 4.45 zaki
 4.92 Maxelino
 5.32 Alcuber
 6.14 BlueDevil
 6.25 Andrejon
 6.46 KCuber
 7.53 Andri Maulana
 8.07 ickathu
 8.08 The Rubik Mai
 8.78 mycube
 9.04 riley
 9.07 bryson azzopard
 9.19 Kenneth Svendson
 12.47 Hendry cahyadi
 13.01 FaLoL
 15.95 Mike Hughey
 17.08 Mikel
 19.21 DuffyEdge
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:08.91 Divineskulls
 2:02.34 AndersB
 2:12.23 AustinReed
 2:19.13 mycube
 2:43.64 bryson azzopard
 2:56.67 Mike Hughey
 2:58.08 FaLoL
 4:11.74 Zaterlord
*Square-1*(5)

 22.80 Czery
 26.49 brandbest1
 33.26 henrik
 47.34 Mike Hughey
 1:27.16 Mikel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 Attila
30 okayama
38 Mike Hughey
46 calebcole203
49 BlueDevil
52 FaLoL
57 Mikel
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

257 Mike Hughey
238 mycube
213 KCuber
201 The Rubik Mai
188 Andri Maulana
181 riley
175 zaki
161 bryson azzopard
157 SimonWestlund
157 Mikel
126 Lapinsavant
125 FaLoL
116 BlueDevil
106 Hendry cahyadi
102 Odder
99 AndersB
97 henrik
94 FinnGamer
93 CuberMan
81 Andrejon
79 pwnAge
79 Maxelino
67 Sakoleg
61 rona3
58 Kenneth Svendson
46 brandbest1
46 scylla
44 ickathu
42 MatsBergsten
39 Alcuber
38 vd
35 Divineskulls
32 MichaelErskine
30 calebcole203
29 Kamil Fiedoruk
23 mrpotatoman14
22 Perff
21 cubeflip
18 Attila
17 Zaterlord
17 okayama
15 DuffyEdge
13 antoineccantin
12 hfsdo
10 AustinReed
10 MeshuggahX
9 Czery
7 khoavo12
7 Muhammad Jihan


----------

